# Age and investable funds?



## fleathedog (28 November 2006)

Just out of curiosity...


----------



## nizar (27 March 2007)

We need to make a 500k+ under 30 category for YT


----------



## dubiousinfo (27 March 2007)

nizar said:


> We need to make a 500k+ under 30 category for YT




That was for last year. 1m+ under 30 for this year.


----------



## clowboy (10 April 2007)

opps,

I misread it.

Thought it said invested and not investable.

I assume that when it says investable it means that you would be happy investing as oposed to could invest.  Could would probally triple or more my answer, but I never would


----------



## Julia (10 April 2007)

I'm a bit surprised to see how many have supposedly posted their personal financial situations on a public poll.  I wonder how truthful the responses are.
I can see one which I know is definitely not true for a start.

There has been considerable putting down of members who have intimated significant wealth in the course of various threads in the past.  I'm not even slightly tempted to add my financial status to the poll.


----------



## clowboy (10 April 2007)

Can you view who posted what in the poll?

If so how??

Thanx


----------



## tech/a (11 April 2007)

Julia said:


> I'm a bit surprised to see how many have supposedly posted their personal financial situations on a public poll.  I wonder how truthful the responses are.
> I can see one which I know is definitely not true for a start.
> 
> There has been considerable putting down of members who have intimated significant wealth in the course of various threads in the past.  I'm not even slightly tempted to add my financial status to the poll.




I agree whats the point?
The question can be answered without a poll.
It depends on lifestyle---either the one you have or the one you wish to maintain.It depends when your going to stop adding to it,you return now or in the future, your age now and one most forget---what it will be worth in 30 yrs time (You better make sure your funds are keeping up (working)---a bank wont do!).

*Yes you can *veiw who posts he who starts it can see the list If you check it regularly you can see who posts where.


----------



## Julia (11 April 2007)

clowboy said:


> Can you view who posted what in the poll?
> 
> If so how??
> 
> Thanx




Clowboy

At the top of the poll it clearly says:

Be advised that this is a public poll: other users can see the choice(s) you selected.

Then if you click on "View Poll Results" you can see the names of those who have "voted".


----------



## milionerka (12 April 2007)

Indeed, one can see names when clicking on "votes"...:bonk:


----------

